# Penn 525 Mag.



## ricksconnected (Feb 17, 2017)

hey guys I need your opinion on something. 

I have a new in box Penn 525 Mag reel.
whats your opinion on these? (not china made)

what do you use yours for?
what is a good rod to pair this reel up with?
keeping it within reason of course price wise. 
I have some BP cards to spend.


----------



## GLS (Feb 18, 2017)

I have one set up with an Ugly Stick.  With custom surf rods, they can out throw spinning tackle in the hands of a good caster.   The trick is tuning the magnets and selecting the right Rocket Fuel lubricant.  There are also replacement bearings and other tricks the pros use to tune these reels for maximum performance.  It's a fine reel.  There's a lot of web information in surfcasting forums and other places that can give a lot of help with the Penn and Abu casting reels for top performance.  The advantange over the Abu is the drag system.


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 18, 2017)

I know these reels can have a lot of tweaks that's for sure.
just getting ideas as to what rods and what power is a good combination and what size fish these things can handle.


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm guessing we are the only two on here that know anything about these reels.


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 19, 2017)

come one guys I know we aren't the only 2 using these reels. tell me what your thoughts are on this.


----------



## GLS (Feb 19, 2017)

The reel was designed for Penn by a world champion caster from the UK.  It was designed primariy for distance casting with a larger line capacity than the popular ABU 6500 CTC3 series which was big in casting circles.  It is a specialist's reel designed for competition distance and/or surf casting. If your purpose is bottom fishing from a boat or dragging a big bait through the surf via kayaks for sharks, there are other reels more suited.  With 15-17 lb. test line it can handle any fish in the surf other than large sharks for which there are better reels with larger capacities.   It would be a great reel for casting to the second bar in Florida for pompano or for stag bass on the Georgia coast, NC in the surf and everything else in between.  I recommend your going to pier and surf forum where there is a wider audience for surf and distance casting information.


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 19, 2017)

GLS said:


> The reel was designed for Penn by a world champion caster from the UK.  It was designed primariy for distance casting with a larger line capacity than the popular ABU 6500 CTC3 series which was big in casting circles.  It is a specialist's reel designed for competition distance and/or surf casting. If your purpose is bottom fishing from a boat or dragging a big bait through the surf via kayaks for sharks, there are other reels more suited.  With 15-17 lb. test line it can handle any fish in the surf other than large sharks for which there are better reels with larger capacities.   It would be a great reel for casting to the second bar in Florida for pompano or for stag bass on the Georgia coast, NC in the surf and everything else in between.  I recommend your going to pier and surf forum where there is a wider audience for surf and distance casting information.




basically I'm wanting to throw bait with this reel as far out as I can get it while leaving line on the reel lol. 
reds, big trout, a shark or two every so often.
whatever will take the bait. I'm sure there are better rods than the big box stores but for now I cant go that direction, but tired of the reel setting around unused at the same time.
just looking for advice on a rod size, power, and length
that would be good enough to get this reel being used rather than stowed away with all the other fishing gear I either haven't used yet or don't use any more.


----------



## Bass105 (Feb 20, 2017)

The Penn 525 mag is a very accomplished casting reel.  It has been responsible for countless drum, pompano, whiting and many other varieties of fish caught from the surf.  As stated in a previous post,  15-17lb line is a perfect for match for the reel.  To get the most out of the 525, I would not use any rod shorter than 10'.  Preferably 12'.  The Penn Prevail surf rod is a good place to start and it won't break the bank.  If you do a "search" on Pier and Surf you will find an endless amount of information on the 525mag.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Feb 20, 2017)

I fish 555's in the surf.  If you put a mullet head on a 525, prepare to have your feelings hurt.
They are a great pomp reel.  I wouldn't even recommend them for bull reds because of all of the expected bycatch you have in the fall (large sharks, rays).  I had a Squall 15 that I fished in the surf on one trip.  Then I got handled.  Then I sold it.
SB


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 20, 2017)

Bass105 said:


> The Penn 525 mag is a very accomplished casting reel.  It has been responsible for countless drum, pompano, whiting and many other varieties of fish caught from the surf.  As stated in a previous post,  15-17lb line is a perfect for match for the reel.  To get the most out of the 525, I would not use any rod shorter than 10'.  Preferably 12'.  The Penn Prevail surf rod is a good place to start and it won't break the bank.  If you do a "search" on Pier and Surf you will find an endless amount of information on the 525mag.  I hope this helps.



ive tried to join pier and surf but I never get my email reply stating I "can now post".
I sure would like to post up my question over there to see what they say too.


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 20, 2017)

Silver Bullet said:


> I fish 555's in the surf.  If you put a mullet head on a 525, prepare to have your feelings hurt.
> They are a great pomp reel.  I wouldn't even recommend them for bull reds because of all of the expected bycatch you have in the fall (large sharks, rays).  I had a Squall 15 that I fished in the surf on one trip.  Then I got handled.  Then I sold it.
> SB





why feels hurt? bad experience?


----------



## GLS (Feb 20, 2017)

This discussion has piqued my curiosity as to where my 525 is.  I haven't surf fished in years.  I found 3 of my 6500 Mag Elites, but couldn't find my Penn or my Florida Sunrise Orange Mag Elite.  It's gotta be in the attic which appears to have been bombed. .  I found a plastic wrapped quarter pound of Sufix Titanium Plus in 14 lb. test, 1100 yards.  Breakage tests showed it was closer to 20 lbs. strength rather than 14.   I haven't kept up with current line technology, but this stuff was hard to beat in a mono.  Lot cheaper than braid and easier to clear out of the inevitable backlash.    Go with a rod that can handle 4-10 oz. of load and the 12 ft. Penn mentioned above can do that.  For the fast currents on the Georgia beaches the Sputnik breakaway sinkers with wire grapples are hard to beat and grip better than an equal weight pyramid. You'll need a bigger rod than the one rated for 1-4 oz., (the 10' Penn ) to throw cut mullet chunks.  My Conoflex Gambits struggle with cut mullet in a wind as they are rated up to 4 oz. loads, but are perfect for pompano baits.


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 20, 2017)

so I'm guessing that you guys are saying these 525's are pretty much the ultralite  of the surf fishing community?


----------



## GLS (Feb 20, 2017)

No.  It's not an ultralite.  I wouldn't hesitate to use it in the surf with cut shrimp, finger mullet, or sandfleas.  Point is well-taken about rays and large sharks, but the 525 is plenty of reel with a fine drag system and you already have it.  Somebody always has a bigger, better reel.  Use what  you have.


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 20, 2017)

what size fish do you think these reels can handle?
I know there are a few variable's in the mix too but.....


----------



## Darkhorse (Feb 20, 2017)

GLS said:


> It would be a great reel for casting to the second bar in Florida for pompano or for stag bass on the Georgia coast, NC in the surf and everything else in between.  I recommend your going to pier and surf forum where there is a wider audience for surf and distance casting information.



I don't mean to hijack this thread but what is a "Stag Bass?"


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 20, 2017)

Darkhorse said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread but what is a "Stag Bass?"



no hijack at all bro. I'm interested too.


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 20, 2017)

ok the reel is good for pomps, but what about bigger fish?


----------



## GLS (Feb 21, 2017)

"Stag bass" is a local name for big reds which are also known locally as "channel bass" and "spot tailed bass".  Years ago no one around here referred to them as "redfish", much less "red drum". 

The 525 is used up and down the east coast for surffishing.  It is more than suitable for "eating" or "table" size fish.  In Va. and NC it is used for stripers.  It certainly will handle any fish you have in the Atlanta area.   If  you will take the time and search Pier and Surf for Penn 525, there are pages of threads relating to it, suitable quarry, rods, tuning, comparisons with other reels and so on with commentary by knowledgeable folks.  In about 5 minutes you will find all you need or want to know about it.  If you want to fish for large sharks off the beach, get a big Penn Senator and a kayak.  Is that the best reel for large sharks?  Well, for a lot more money you can find a Penn International that has a larger capacity and better drag....
Better is always the enemy of good enough.


----------



## Bass105 (Feb 21, 2017)

GLS said:


> "Stag bass" is a local name for big reds which are also known locally as "channel bass" and "spot tailed bass".  Years ago no one around here referred to them as "redfish", much less "red drum".
> 
> The 525 is used up and down the east coast for surffishing.  It is more than suitable for "eating" or "table" size fish.  In Va. and NC it is used for stripers.  It certainly will handle any fish you have in the Atlanta area.   If  you will take the time and search Pier and Surf for Penn 525, there are pages of threads relating to it, suitable quarry, rods, tuning, comparisons with other reels and so on with commentary by knowledgeable folks.  In about 5 minutes you will find all you need or want to know about it.  If you want to fish for large sharks off the beach, get a big Penn Senator and a kayak.  Is that the best reel for large sharks?  Well, for a lot more money you can find a Penn International that has a larger capacity and better drag....
> Better is always the enemy of good enough.



No better advice has been given.  Spool it up and go fishing.


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 21, 2017)

Bass105 said:


> No better advice has been given.  Spool it up and go fishing.



agreed. now I have another post up about a Avet reel.
any of you guys took a looksee at that post yet?


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 24, 2017)

Th 525 along with the ABU Mag Elites are the performance cars of distance casting. I've used both for years. The mag is superb, probably a little better casting but the Penn is used for rougher ground (at least it was in the UK) but will do perfectly well over sand as well.

Either way, you've got a quality reel there.  The pros will use either of these reels, paired with the right rod to throw a 5oz lead 300 yards. 

Not up to speed on the rod market hear in the US, i brought my beach casters with me from the uk. Sorry.


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 24, 2017)

uk guys can cast like no other.


----------



## GLS (Feb 24, 2017)

Texan "Big Lou" McEachern tossed a 5 oz. weight across and over the Houston Astrodome in 1991.  He was using a 13'+ rod made in the UK with an Abu reel. Not sure if it was a 521 Plus or Mag Elite.  Gil


----------



## GLS (Feb 26, 2017)

I was storage room spelunking this afternoon looking for my old RCBS 10-10 when I stumbled across my old Mag 525 and the Orange side-plated Abu 6500 CTC3 Mag Elite.  There was a Florida surfcasting forum, now defunct, run by "Gowge".  He and another fellow, after a bunch of us committed to buying the reels, had Abu make a special run of the Florida Sunrise Special made for board members. 
Gil


----------

